# Orpington



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

I bought my first baby Orpington her name is Doily, there is a huge difference in size, compared to the bantam breeds, she is about 3 weeks old and just to cute. I'll post a pic tomorrow. What type of temperament do they generally have?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Mild temperament.


----------

